# Realistisches Tennis Spiel ?



## ShrinkField (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo 

Denke bin hier richtig^^..suche ein möglichst neues und realistisches Tennis Spiel..hab Virtua Tennis 4..nur scheint das etwas zu acardelastig zu sein...zumindest das was ich gelesen habe und auch anzocken konnte..


Hab da nochwas von Top Spin 2 gelesen...ist das realistischer ?

Neueres scheints wohl fürn Pc nicht zu geben oder ?

Wäre toll wenn mir wer was dazu sagen kann...weil ich erst seit kurzen Tennis spiel.


----------



## Shona (1. Februar 2014)

Kannst dir selbst ein Bild machen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HABeEkUY20

Meiner Meinung nach ist aber Virtua Tennis 4 das beste Tennis Spiel für den PC (bzw. Virtua Tennis 2009, das hab ich schon auf der PSP damals gesuchtet).
Man sollte es aber mit nem Controller spielen und nicht mit Maus + Tasta, da die Steuerung sehr krüppelig sein soll, selbst hab ich es immer nur mit dem XBOX360 Controller gespielt.

Das realistischste soll aber Top Spin 4 für die PS3 sein bzw. das im März (?) erscheinende Top Spin 5


----------



## ShrinkField (1. Februar 2014)

Korrekt, dank dir für die schnelle Antwort 

Ja gucke gleich mal rein...hatte jetzt noch nicht so den Überblick von den ganzen Let's Plays und vergleiche und so...Danke 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-zfLkHbWoZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hatte mir nur das Vid angeguckt..aber das braucht bei mir wohl nochn bisschen Übung...dass man da nah in de Grundlinie spielen kann..und auch die Wechsel von Slice auf andere sachen waren jetzt auch nicht so berauschend "gut" bei mir...

Hatte mir extra n Controller gekauft für Pc..und läuft auch alles...liegt wohl halt dann noch an der Bein und Laufarbeit..das man sich dann verbessert...aber sowas wie beim Aufschlag...das man da seine Kraft kalibrieren kann...und dann im Match kann man das nur noch wenig beeinflussen..wie stark oder wie kontrolliert er den Ball annimmt und rüberhaut...auch son Topspin Rückhand hab ich noch nicht hingekriegt...so der Hammer eig.^^

najut, werd mich nochmal durchfuchsen da...VT4 ist nicht schlecht...aber wenn man eh Simulations Spiele wie rfactor oder sowas spielt..dachte ich,,könnte man man nachfragen obs ned was realistisches gäbe.. weil anderes Top Spin2 Video..da gehts ja nochmal krasser ab..von den Moves, Variationen und allg.

würde mich freuen kämen noch ein paar Posts.


----------



## Shona (1. Februar 2014)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> und dann im Match kann man das nur noch wenig beeinflussen..wie stark oder wie kontrolliert er den Ball annimmt und rüberhaut...auch son Topspin Rückhand hab ich noch nicht hingekriegt...so der Hammer eig.^^


Das kann man aber beeinflussen und Topspin Rückhand ist auch möglich.
Achja wenn du im Spiel natürlich "Arcade" spielst wundert es mich nicht das du es zu Arcadelastig findest das ist der Modus. Spiel mal die World Tour und mache die Trainigsspiele darin dann lernst du auch wie man was beeinflussen kann^^


----------



## ShrinkField (1. Februar 2014)

Alles klar ;D ja hab nur Show Match gespielt und denke muss da eh erst richtig reinkommen...dein Vid hat mehr Dynamik und Schnelligkeit im Spiel und die Moves sehen auch besser aus(liegt dann wohl an mir)..naja hab auch auf Leicht nur gespielt...I will looking!


----------

